# Opinions? Entertainment center and faux fireplace



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all, just wondering what everybody thinks of my entertainment-center-and-faux-fireplace project. Finished last week. Looking forward to everyone's opinion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

just reliazed this should have been in Project Showcase. sorry


----------



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

*No opinions? Is it THAT bad!?*

No opinions? Is it THAT bad!?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, not that bad at all, very nice
I don't have a wall for an entertainment center
Is that a 32" LCD/Plasma?
I'm just wondering if you left enough room for a different Mfg/model in case that one goes

Our TV is tucked in a corner on my old TV stand


----------



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> No, not that bad at all, very nice
> I don't have a wall for an entertainment center
> Is that a 32" LCD/Plasma?
> I'm just wondering if you left enough room for a different Mfg/model in case that one goes
> ...


Yes - that is a 32". The speakers are on the side though - I think we might be able to install a 37" if it had speakers on the bottom.


----------

